# How is scouting going??



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has been seeing any big boys before they vanish into the corn and sunflowers.

Last week I saw a 18-20" wide 5x5, it looked like it had alot of mass - hard to tell when they are still in velvet. But still a buck that gets your heart pumping.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I seen 2 pretty nice ones this past weekend, one was a 20 and the other was pushing 18-19 i would assume. Both bucks had 2 little smaller bucks with them, but those are the only two solid deer that i've seen so far.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I saw a nice buck the other night out at my place, but all in all, I've seen very few deer the last few nights. I think they are starting to diasappear into our corn already! We're building a house nearby so I'm sure all the sawing and noise from the nailing has them a little spooky.. already!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

On the way to work this morning we saw a 150 class in relatives CRP field! I just have to see which shelter belt he is using to get out into the CRP.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Seen 2 last weekend approx. 18" outside. They were running straight away from me , but they appeared to be higher than they were wide, So I think they'll be pretty descent when I finally get to scrutinize them some more with the spotting scope. 
Possibly 130 something??? as mossback said, kind of hard to tell until that velvet gets rubbed off.

Getting my new bow tomorrow so will be trying to pattern them ...............


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Headhunter don't start bow hunting it will ruin you, after you experience the suspense of a big buck walking around about 10 yards out of bow range for a while rifle hunting will seem boring. The up side is if you spend a good amount of time bow hunting you will know where to be opening day of rifle season. Good luck!
I've been seeing a big one, 20 inch plus, in the area I run my bird dogs. 
Is it legal to shine deer in ND if you don't have weapon?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

no it is called harrassing wildlife.....we gotta be careful where our headlights shine when we stop to pee at night!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Buckseye just tell them how little it is and how you need the light to find it they'll understand :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bob I've always hated lying.... 8) but maybe that would just be stretching the truth k:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: It is looking real good again this year.....I saw a very nice 4x5 mule deer buck south and east of Denbigh about 7-8 miles. Don't know if it is a resident or just passing thru.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Saw quite a few bucks in MT saturday evening. A couple almost ended up underneath the truck.

One looked to be a solid 25" wide with a heavy/high rack. I'm thinkning it was a mule deer, but ya never know. It was pretty dark, except in the headlights.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Seen 4 more decent ones the other night. They were WAY out there but through the spotting scope you could tell they were definately shooters with a Bow. (mabeye not for a rifle though on opening day that is)

16-18 inches outside. 3 4x4's and one 5x5. One 4x4 was tall about 9 inch g 2's and 3's ..... but they were too far away to tell just how good.....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I should go out west and scout out my mulie! The wait will be long and hard to deal with. Opening weekend of bow should be a good weekend to go out and see whats lurking in my hot spot. :wink:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I saw three dandys on the way to church Sunday morning all three were high tined bucks.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

been a slow week for me scouting. But once again, seen 3 decent ones through the spotting scope but were sooo far away, can't tell if they are 110 inchers or 135 inchers......... Da velvet should start coming off some of these bucks in the next coupla weeks I would think.......That will make field judging alot easier and accurate.


----------

